# Death for Roof



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In case folks wanted to know. He defended himself and made some rambling statement right before being sentenced.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Good - take care of it on Sunday and be done with it; oh wait we need to spend $11,000,000 on lawyers over the next twenty years and think about it first;


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Good - take care of it on Sunday and be done with it; oh wait we need to spend $11,000,000 on lawyers over the next twenty years and think about it first;


That would all be fixed if they just put him in general population.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I need to site in a new SBR, I can volunteer my services and a few rounds..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

His choice to defend himself was brilliant actually because now a bunch of Lawyers can claim he wasn't in the right state of mind to make that decision and it'll have to be appealed umpteen times. 

But, as stated, just "accidentally" leave one cell door unlatched and problem solved.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Wish someone would just shoot this idiot in the courtroom and save the taxpayers a few million dollars

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some people deserve to die, and he is one of them.

No question of his guilt, hang him next week.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> His choice to defend himself was brilliant actually because now a bunch of Lawyers can claim he wasn't in the right state of mind to make that decision and it'll have to be appealed umpteen times.
> 
> But, as stated, just "accidentally" leave one cell door unlatched and problem solved.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


The Judge ensured Dylan had counsel present when he was asking to represent himself, to ensure no lawyers can go after this case for financial, i mean legal, gain.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

2 mandatory appeals within 3 months then bang / flop. none of this sitting around for 25 years with 3 squares and all he can read while the lawyers spend millions of tax payers dollars going through appeal after appeal. The man did it and he didn't show any mercy or compassion to his victims so he gave up his right to any in return. Next.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just be thankful he's not in California - death penalty legal costs here are hitting $50,000,000. The left / progressives have killed the death penalty here out of fiscal responsibility. Life in prison only costs $3 million over 60 years.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well.......Bye.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bastard needs hung publicly and soon. Then he can spend eternity roasting in Hell.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Bastard needs hung publicly and soon. Then he can spend eternity roasting in Hell.


A return to public hangings would go a ways in reducing crime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Humanely execute him tomorrow, bring a Christian pastor in to counsel him during the execution. Pray that he finds Jesus Christ. Let God sort it out.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Just to add to what Stowlin said he can also get taxpayer funded genital changing sugery.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Public televised firing squad. Cremate the body and flush the ashes down the toilet. Delete their name from public record and no reporting it on the news. We as a society need to start sending a message to these wack job POS. Kill and you will be swiftly eliminated.


----------

